
Bartosz Milewski's 'Category Theory for Programmers' Unofficial PDF/LaTeX Source - gfredtech
https://github.com/hmemcpy/milewski-ctfp-pdf
======
afandian
This uses the Mercury Web Parser, which looks interesting.

[https://mercury.postlight.com/web-parser/](https://mercury.postlight.com/web-
parser/)

Can anyone recommend an open source library for doing something like this?

------
BoiledCabbage
Great work - but from my understanding this isn't "The category theory you
need to know to be a good programmer in a Haskell like language." It's much
more advanced and It's a "'concise' way to learn category theory for people
with a background of programming".

At least that was my take from the chapters I've read so far.

~~~
tome
"The category theory you need to know to be a good programmer in a Haskell-
like language" is null.

------
KirinDave
I've been through the first half of the course and it was informative and
enjoyable.

~~~
johndubchak
Bartosz is an excellent educator of difficult material.

